# Looking for a dog harness.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Bought this one about 20 years ago and want to buy another but can not find it locally.

As you can see two straps go over the back one under the belly with a buckle on one part. There is a single strap that goes across the chest too.







Can any one help me locate a source?

Thank you.

 Al


----------

